# Можно ли "устать, выдохнуться" от занятий баяном?



## alexkor (7 Окт 2015)

Уверен, что многие сталкиваются с нежеланием какое-то время брать в руки инструмент на неопределенный срок. Заметил, что у меня нет постоянства. Иногда нет никаких желаний заниматься. И получается, то целый день сижу, а то несколько дней пробел. Вхожу в стопор. И такое с периодичностью. Что скажут, посоветуют уважаемые музыканты? Оставить это занятие и продать баян и пойти поспать и поесть или... ?


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Окт 2015)

Нежелание играть заменяю на желание поремонтировать и понастраивать. Не обязательно свой единственный и любимый. Можно и чужой...


----------



## vev (7 Окт 2015)

alexkor писал:


> Уверен, что многие сталкиваются с нежеланием какое-то время брать в руки инструмент на неопределенный срок. Заметил, что у меня нет постоянства. Иногда нет никаких желаний заниматься. И получается, то целый день сижу, а то несколько дней пробел. Вхожу в стопор. И такое с периодичностью. Что скажут, посоветуют уважаемые музыканты? Оставить это занятие и продать баян и пойти поспать и поесть или... ?


Принять себя и получать удовольствие от игры именно в те часы, когда тянет к баяну. Вам же не на сцену. Вот и играйте для себя. Ну бывает у меня тоже организм не хочет сидеть "положенные" пару часов и больше 40-ка минут никак. И что? Что ж мне сразу продавать любимые инструменты?


----------



## alexkor (7 Окт 2015)

vev писал:


> Принять себя и получать удовольствие от игры именно в те часы, когда тянет к баяну.


Вот с этим соглашусь, пожалуй). Единственное, немного "пугает" пробел в несколько дней! Я ведь мне по самоучителю море не паханное впереди... вот об этом сожалею.


----------



## vev (7 Окт 2015)

alexkor (07.10.2015, 22:36) писал:


> Единственное, немного "пугает" пробел в несколько дней! Я ведь мне по самоучителю море не паханное впереди... вот об этом сожалею.


Лучше пусть будет перерыв, чем отвращение. В любом случае накопление навыков происходит, хотя и медленнее.


----------



## alexkor (7 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Нежелание играть заменяю на желание поремонтировать и понастраивать. Не обязательно свой единственный и любимый. Можно и чужой...


Это хорошо, получается что Вы из музыкальной области далеко не уходите. А если речь идет только о переключении с музыки на другое, так это я могу и в шахматы поиграть. Ваше "переключение" более надежное и интересное в плане роста и опыта)


----------



## alexkor (7 Окт 2015)

Цитата:


> vev  писал: Лучше пусть будет перерыв, чем отвращение. В любом случае накопление навыков происходит, хотя и медленнее.


Большой стимул для меня, если в самоучителе предлагается разучивать мелодию, которая мне более-менее нравится. А если нет, то с очень большим нежеланием. Понятно, что цель автора не в том, чтобы я мелодию выучил, а научился методам игры... но все же влияет. Ладно, спасибо! посмотрю что через год получится...)


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (8 Окт 2015)

А как Вы знаете, понравится Вам мелодия или нет, если Вы ее еще не выучили? Профессиональные музыканты слышат внутренним слухом, что должно звучать, еще до начала игры. Вы профессионал? Тогда зачем Вам самоучитель?


----------



## alexkor (8 Окт 2015)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> А как Вы знаете, понравится Вам мелодия или нет, если Вы ее еще не выучили? Профессиональные музыканты слышат внутренним слухом, что должно звучать, еще до начала игры. Вы профессионал? Тогда зачем Вам самоучитель?


Нет, не профессионал, о себе в профиле все написал заранее). Я же только-только начинаю. А в самоучителе мелодии вроде известные, названия сами за себя говорят. Другое дело, когда профессионал эту непонравившуюся мелодию обработает, тогда да, может и понравится. Что-то можно послушать на ю туб и в цифровом исполении компьютерными программами, там из самоучителя есть мелодии. Так что у меня все проще.


----------



## Slawa (8 Окт 2015)

Баян или аккордеон -- это довольно сложные инструменты и особенно для _самостоятельного_ освоения да ещё и в взрослом возрасте... Может быть поменять инструмент? На гитаре научиться играть или петь под минусы. Результат может быть быстрее. А если все-таки на баяне учиться -- то можно же педагога поискать! Вы же не в тайге, наверно, живёте?


----------



## alexkor (11 Окт 2015)

Slawa писал:


> Баян или аккордеон -- это довольно сложные инструменты и особенно для _самостоятельного_ освоения да ещё и в взрослом возрасте... Может быть поменять инструмент? На гитаре научиться играть или петь под минусы. Результат может быть быстрее. А если все-таки на баяне учиться -- то можно же педагога поискать! Вы же не в тайге, наверно, живёте?


Всем можно, согласен). В свое время на домре занимался лет 5. И гитара была бы более быстра для освоения. Но мне баян нравится. А учителя может и поищу, когда будет актуально, пока не с чем к нему идти и нет такого желания...


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2015)

alexkor (11.10.2015, 15:42) писал:


> А учителя может и поищу, когда будет актуально, пока не с чем к нему идти и нет такого желания...


Классическая ошибка: пойдем к учителю, когда будет с чем. Учитель наиболее важен именно при начале занятий, чтобы показать основы постановки инструмента, принципы звукоизвлечения, посадку. Пару занятий способны сэкономить массу Вашего времени и позволить не наступать на разбросанные вокруг грабли. А их ой как много...

Потом можно обращаться за консультацией раз в месяц-два, в зависимости от успехов и потребностей, но сейчас лучше прислушаться к играющей публике, которая дурного не посоветует. Есть игра на баяне, а есть Игра. Бренчание 3-х аккордов на гитаре тоже некоторые считают игрой. Вам оно надо? Играть, так играть ИМХО


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Окт 2015)

А что нынче с ценами в малых городах предлагать? У меня баян туго идёт, хочу помощи. Интересует для провинции:
1. Занятие 45 мин, 5 км от города, у меня. Везу и отвожу- я.
2. Занятие 45 мин , 5 км от города, у меня. Учитель на своей машине.
3. Занятие 45 мин у учителя дома, в его свободное время.
Хотя б примерно сориентируйте- сколько предлагать нормальному преподу из ДМШ. ..


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,
могу только про свои занятия сказать. За 2-2.5 часа у меня я плачу 1500р. Занятие 45 минут, по-моему, вообще нерентабельно: приехал-сел-встал-уехал. По-мне так лучше дольше, но реже.
Живу около метро, но в Москве расценки выше.


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Окт 2015)

vev писал:


> За 2-2.5 часа


Это вам, молодым, под силу. Я уж по-стариковски- академический час...))


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> vev писал:За 2-2.5 часа Это вам, молодым, под силу. Я уж по-стариковски- академический час...))


Ой! Что я слышу! То молодой - молодой, а как до дела, так сразу старик?!


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Окт 2015)

Не знаю , Евгений. Вот уж полгода учусь ремонту. И столько-же игре. Ремонт- нервы успокаивает, а игра на баяне- портит. 
- "А могильщики в "Гамлете"?"
- Ремесленники!
Может, и не нужно мне быть баянистом... Буду дворовым гармонистом (уже), и средненьким аккордеонистом. А баяны буду только кромсать и возрождать. Что позволено Юпитеру-  не позволено быку.((


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, 
ну Вы меня совсем запутали: речь о баяне идет? А чем Вам аккордеон не угодил, с которого все и начиналось?

Ну да, у меня есть и гитара и скрипка и ф-но, и даже баян плохонький НО это больше фон. Я понял, что времени на освоение всего на хорошем уровне, не хватает. Поэтому гитара с ф-но только после 21.00, когда закон требует тишины. Увы, время не безразмерно...


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Окт 2015)

vev писал:


> *Kuzalogly*,
> ну Вы меня совсем запутали: речь о баяне идет? А чем Вам аккордеон не угодил, с которого все и начиналось?


Начиналось всё с ф-но в 1969 году. Потом всё сложно. Сегодня пианино стоит в доме, но используется как аксессуар для настройки. Ещё три гитары, аккордеона два, гармони две, баян рабочий любимый. И несколько баянов, гармоней и прочих- в стадии реконструкции. Набиваю руку, устраняю неясности. Инструмент за миллион пока не возьму в обслуживание, а недорогие- легко. 

А как игровые для души- один из аккордеонов и одна из гитар. И обе гармошки. Если пою сам- беру гармошку соль-мажор, если гости- фа мажор. Разные у нас голоса..


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,
Богато...
Как я жалею, что с 1983 по 2013 инструмент в руках не держал... Столько времени потеряно... Сам сейчас запоем играю, но... Что прошло - то прошло


----------



## alexkor (11 Окт 2015)

vev () писал: Классическая ошибка: пойдем к учителю, когда будет с чем. Учитель наиболее важен именно при начале занятий, чтобы показать основы постановки инструмента, принципы звукоизвлечения, посадку. Пару занятий способны сэкономить массу Вашего времени и позволить не наступать на разбросанные вокруг грабли. А их ой как много...

Потом можно обращаться за консультацией раз в месяц-два, в зависимости от успехов и потребностей, но сейчас лучше прислушаться к играющей публике, которая дурного не посоветует. Есть игра на баяне, а есть Игра. Бренчание 3-х аккордов на гитаре тоже некоторые считают игрой. Вам оно надо? Играть, так играть ИМХО

Да, согласен с этим. Евгений, а есть кого в Москве порекомендовать? (Можно ЛС). Хотя, думаю, для начальной стадии это может и не принципиально у кого...


----------



## Carpenter (11 Окт 2015)

vev писал:


> *Kuzalogly*,
> Поэтому гитара с ф-но только после 21.00



Можно позавидовать терпению Ваших соседей! И домочадцев!
Вспомнилось, что в свое время сестра по окончанию училища по ф-но усиленно занималась перед экзаменами и особо "продвинутые" соседи пытались редактировать даже дневной ее график. 
Славо богу, cейчас живу в другом месте, но стараюсь пол-десятого уже закругляться, во избежание недоразумений. Закон, конечно, есть закон, но музпристрастия могут быть разными.


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2015)

*Carpenter*, ф-но и гитара электрические и шума от них нет


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Окт 2015)

Когда я был бездомным и жил в квартире в центре Москвы, я тоже испытывал неудобства. И кроме акустической гитары ничего себе не позволял.

Сейчас до ближайшего соседа- 70 метров и много стен. Поэтому ламповый гитарный комбик размером с тумбочку может трясти мой дом в полночь и далее. И трясёт. А уж про аккордеон, баян и гармошку- смешно говорить...


----------



## Carpenter (12 Окт 2015)

Я понял, чего я хочу!
Жить как* vev!*


----------



## vev (12 Окт 2015)

Carpenter писал:


> Я понял, чего я хочу!
> Жить как* vev!*


*В очередь! В очередь!*


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Окт 2015)

Надо замутить встречи.   На поигрушки, и просто покушать. Можно у меня. Окрест г. Александров. 112 км от МКАД.  Человек 6-7 размещу, и накормлю. Обязаловки- нет, можно просто кушать. Можно играть, можно разбирать и собирать инструменты как АКМ, на время. Можно вообще прочесть лекцию :"Технология восстановления лайки и её политическое значение в свете решений ХХ съезда КПСС.". Или :"Навивка пружин язычковых инструментов из рояльных  струн." 
Проблема только одна. Длинные праздники у меня всегда заняты. Выходные- иногда.  А вот будни- можно и покуражится.
Баб- не берём, курящих- тоже.


----------



## vev (12 Окт 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,
идея мне, скорее, нравится...


----------



## MisterX (13 Окт 2015)

А лаечка то в период 20 съезда была ойоёй! Восстанавливать не надо было. По ней одной можно было благосостояние страны видеть. Красиво жили: Чечня, Дагестан, Осетия... А вот вопрос- а почему выделывали в Твери(Калинин)? Почему муз лаечку только там выделывали?


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2015)

MisterX (13.10.2015, 01:01) писал:


> А вот вопрос- а почему выделывали в Твери(Калинин)? Почему муз лаечку только там выделывали?


А что, в Италии кроме как в Кастельфидардо где-то еще инструменты делают?...


----------



## MisterX (13 Окт 2015)

Так при чём здесь ТВЕРЬ - Калинин ?


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2015)

MisterX писал:


> Так при чём здесь ТВЕРЬ - Калинин ?


А что в Кастельфидардо какой-то специальный "аккордеонный" воздух. Где обосновались первые производители, там и клепают. Вот куда приехал скорняк, там и лайка выделывается. Приехал и осел в Тверь, вот Вам и ответ


----------



## MisterX (13 Окт 2015)

Ну да, ну да. А думаю так: Жена в дверь, а муж в Тверь. Так она, милушка, фабричка милая, кормила долго нашу баянную промышленность ВСЮ. И Кастефидардо бы прокормила, если бы...


----------



## zet10 (13 Окт 2015)

Всех бы покормили, а в итоге самим жрать нечего!все живем по принципу,если бы...


----------



## MisterX (13 Окт 2015)

Ну ладно, чего гневить... Не с голоду помираете то. Кушаете вы не плохо, винцо не дешёвенькое любите


----------

